# Alloy wheel refurb glasgow



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

posted up in the help section also-regarding wheels on my e39 m5 which have seen better days.looking to get them back to new in the factory finish dark shadow chrome.
anyone know of any reputable firms in glasgow or surrounding areas that would be up to the task??cheers in advance guys!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

chameleon on paisley has a real good rep for going a great job.


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Yup one of the best in the business


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah I had mine done there about 8 weeks ago

brilliant work would recommend to anyone


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

What kinda prices do they charge?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

I was £210 for the 1 day service

Dropped the car off at 9am and was told to pop back after 4.30, car was sitting there with wheels back on and washed!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

they can just not bother washing my car when it goes in then  haha


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

yip its the best place to go :thumb:
i am going there to get my wheels done in Anthracite :wave:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Got an address for this outfit?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Sandro said:


> chameleon on paisley has a real good rep for going a great job.


Are these the guys in a wee row of small industrial units????

they made a deal with me to drop wheels off on a Saturday morning, when I got there the buggers didn't bother to show up, and their phone was disconnected.....

I never heard from them again, and they have lost my business (so far 3 sets of wheels in 2 months!)...

:thumb:

yeah it is them...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=101131


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Got an address for this outfit?


There is a new company just opened up in EK... I am going round to have a chat with them tomorrow...may be worth a punt..

:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> There is a new company just opened up in EK... I am going round to have a chat with them tomorrow...may be worth a punt..
> 
> :thumb:


Watchin with interest, keep us in the loop, it's a lot closer that Paisley. For me, that is:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Watchin with interest, keep us in the loop, it's a lot closer that Paisley. For me, that is:thumb:


I'll post up my gut feel on them tomorrow, if it feels/looks good to me, I will put the BMW deep dish into them, and stick up the results...


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

kenny wilson said:


> Got an address for this outfit?


Chameleon Colour Coatings

Unit 8
Station Road 
Renfrew 
Renfrewshire 
PA4 8RA

Telephone: 0141 885 1714


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

tiger said:


> Chameleon Colour Coatings
> 
> Unit 8
> Station Road
> ...


Cheers mate:thumb: am gonna hang fire 'till Cueball gives his veiw on the new EK mob. I've only one wheel that needs a talkin to, NSF would you believe:lol: so they need to get the match right!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Cheers mate:thumb: am gonna hang fire 'till Cueball gives his veiw on the new EK mob. I've only one wheel that needs a talkin to, NSF would you believe:lol: so they need to get the match right!


talk about pressure!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## tiger (Mar 15, 2008)

no worrys mate :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

To Kenny:

I managed to nip in to see the new boys in Ek..

I won't be using them any time soon, they are quoting £75 + vat PER wheel!!!:doublesho:doublesho

Very nice looking unit mind you, nice tiles etc etc on the floor, so the above price may reflect that...

TBH I didn't get a good vibe from the guy either... but I am funny like that!!

So I will be taking my wheels back down to my usual guy in Cambuslang...

I can give you the details for either the one in EK or Cambuslang if you want them.....

:thumb:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

who does them in cambuslang?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

liamsxa said:


> who does them in cambuslang?


The old boy in the hut...just off the main street.......he has been there for like 1000 years!!!!

:thumb:

he is actually very good... probably not the best advert for him above, but I have used him a few times and always happy with the results


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for that mate:thumb: did'nt expect you to be out n about much after what some wee  did to your Jag!

£75+ per..........err?! pass! nice tiles or no!

Think I'll head over to the Lang, is it the fella just off the main street? Wellside, summat? if so, I had a set of oem alloys for my wifes Clio from him some time ago, well reasonable I remember.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> Thanx for that mate:thumb: did'nt expect you to be out n about much after what some wee  did to your Jag!
> 
> £75+ per..........err?! pass! nice tiles or no!
> 
> Think I'll head over to the Lang, is it the fella just off the main street? Wellside, summat? if so, I had a set of oem alloys for my wifes Clio from him some time ago, well reasonable I remember.


I know... but I had to get some petrol and seen their sign again and remembered that I said I would pop in to have a look...I was in a better mood by then!

That's the guy...with the BIG dog :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## nexus66 (May 15, 2007)

Aye - I've used that place in Cambuslang, they powder coat the alloys but they only have 1 colour. 

I used them for 2 wheels on my beamer which got damaged by a tyre fitter.

When the recoated ones are clean they are a kinda match for the rear original ones, but as soon as they get slightly dirty they look very grey and obviously don't match the rears. 

I would only use them if you were getting all 4 done.

In saying that, they are a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Try Powdertec.

I got the wheel on my old car done there and they did a fantastic job!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=37629


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Nexus, cheers for that, man. I really only need one doin, and it needs to match. May have to avoid the dog!
S X I, I used powdertech when my missus needed all four doin on the big bus (V70) damn fine job and good price at £200 the lot; I know they pride themselves on various shades/colours, so I think they're gonna get the gig.

Thanx all:thumb:


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Used Recoat in Whiteinch a couple of times now, not sure if they do shadow chrome though


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

powder tec or central powder coaters Ek


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anybody in glasgow refurbish split rim wheels and ones with a polished lip?

I can't find anyone even remotely local to do this.


----------



## TSL 333 (Mar 22, 2009)

If you are on a budget, trey these guys:

P & J Powder Coating
17, Evanton Place, Thornliebank, Glasgow, Lanarkshire G46 8JE 
Tel: 0141 620 1652 

Classification: Powder Coating 


IIRC, I got each corner done for c£25. That does not include tyres off/on, however there is a Hi-Q round the corner, £15/ wheel for on/ off, balance etc. i.e. £160 for all 4 wheels.


----------

